# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  *old Arnold pic *

## will_work

wow thats all i really haft to say....when i saw this pic just wow. iv never seen this pic thats why i put it on here. (((click on pic to make it bigger))

----------


## dt1974

how old is he? plus he's lucky to be alive after his heart surgery, too. I hope he's in better shape now than in that last pic, at least for Maria Shriver's sake! ha

----------


## Atomini

It's been confirmed that that picture is a fake.

That picture was released in 2003 and was all the rage back around the time in 2003 when Terminator 3 came out. And if you saw Terminator 3, you'd see how amazing shape he was in for that movie. So in short: that picture is a fake piece of bullshit.

----------


## vitor

> It's been confirmed that that picture is a fake.
> 
> That picture was released in 2003 and was all the rage back around the time in 2003 when Terminator 3 came out. And if you saw Terminator 3, you'd see how amazing shape he was in for that movie. So in short: that picture is a fake piece of bullshit.


Actually, the picture was real.

But yust to be fair, it was taken right after a shoulder surgery Arnold had, when he had been in hospital for a while...When that Pic was taken he was on vacation with is family...

But with Arnolds genetics it didnt take him long to get in shape for T3 shortly after.

----------


## ftony

Thats imposed on clint eastwood...Give me a break.

----------


## kaberle_15

The picture is a fake, the real one looks similar but not as bad....

The man is 60! He is the governer of California, he has a family and other businesses to take care of, give the man a break everyone gets old and isn't going to stay in contest shape forever.......he hasn't been on stage in nearly 30 years.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> wow thats all i really haft to say ....when i saw this pic just wow. i mean don't get me wrong i love Arnold where the hell have i been ? life goes buy to F***** fast!! iv never seen this pic thats why i put it on here. (((click on pic to make it bigger))





> Actually, the picture was real.
> 
> But yust to be fair, it was taken right after a shoulder surgery Arnold had, when he had been in hospital for a while...When that Pic was taken he was on vacation with is family...
> 
> But with Arnolds genetics it didnt take him long to get in shape for T3 shortly after.


r u guys fvcking kidding me? theres a picture of arnold on the cover of muscle and fitness when he was 54 years old. bigger than either of u two

u really think the GREATEST BODYBUILDER OF ALL TIME would let his body get like that because of a fvckin shoulder surgery??? 

 :Rant:

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

ACUALLY the real pic was taken after they cracked his chest open and did all that work on his ticker. The man is still in awesome shape. My cousin worked on the grounds staff at the Adams-Bose Game Club he belongs to out there and when he would play tennis he was jacked as hell still.

Off topic, but I hear that the shallow bastard has a huge nude statue of himself in his entrance way at his home.

----------


## Mogamedogz

> Off topic, but I hear that the shallow bastard has a huge nude statue of himself in his entrance way at his home.



Shallow Smallow!!! That is BAD ASS!!! If I were THE FREAKING TERMINATOR... best believe Id have a cool ass statue of myself somewhere in my pad!

----------


## Timm1704

you are marks for arnold. Yes his achievements in this sport are great, but for fvcks sake, people get old, degenerate, change, and distance themselves from things that made them happy in years past. 

In the grand scheme of things, it doesnt matter what he looks like, he has far more important issues to address at this stage in his life. 

And the same goes for kevin Levrone, people on here are constantly expressing their 'condolences' at the size he has lost. He lost that size intentionally. Get real

----------


## Amorphic

> you are marks for arnold. Yes his achievements in this sport are great, but for fvcks sake, people get old, degenerate, change, and distance themselves from things that made them happy in years past. 
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, it doesnt matter what he looks like, he has far more important issues to address at this stage in his life. 
> 
> And the same goes for kevin Levrone, people on here are constantly expressing their 'condolences' at the size he has lost. He lost that size intentionally. Get real


 Agree 100%

----------


## 39+1

> wow thats all i really haft to say ....when i saw this pic just wow. i mean don't get me wrong i love Arnold where the hell have i been ? life goes buy to F***** fast!! iv never seen this pic thats why i put it on here. (((click on pic to make it bigger))


Thats not him 
It looks like clint eastwoods body with arnolds head

----------


## snoogans

That doesn't look like him at all.... it looks fake to me... PHOTOSHOP..

----------


## torontodude

ya it doesn't really look like him...

----------


## InsaneMike

Here are some 2007 pics of Arnold, now there aren't fake

----------


## InsaneMike



----------


## number twelve

wow he looks awesome

----------


## bigtomo1

arnold is king end of story..

those pics in 2007 prove it,i only hope i look half as good when i reach that age,look at his arms!! sick!!!

gotta laugh at the keep it natural t-shirt though  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## billybambam

He is a stud, always will be.

----------


## eacman65

arnold is definetely still the man, looks incredible at his age

----------


## Amorphic

> gotta laugh at the keep it natural t-shirt though


 yeah i thought that too  :LOL:

----------


## Merc..

lol ......

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

lol @ tshirt

arnold is still the fvcking man!

----------


## Logan13

do you guys think that he is still using something? One would think that his endogenous test production must be shot to hell.

----------


## frignugs

> do you guys think that he is still using something? One would think that his endogenous test production must be shot to hell.


I dont think so, likely those mean arnie genes. Then again, maybe a weekly visit to the doc for a T shot to keep the levels up.

either way, Dude looks fantastic

----------


## ironaddict69

i think hes gotta be on HRT. personally i believed he cruised ever since he stopped competing, i agree his test production would be nil. The man is simply amazing. He looks so good in those new pics and yes I also heard that "speedo" one of him was fake too. T3 shows how thick he still was even then. Gotta take your hat off to his accomplishments, and personally ive never seen anyone with so much drive.

----------


## Panzerfaust

They don't call him the Austrian Oak for nothing, the man still has some good size for his age.

----------


## Rob The Bat

The epitomy of what bodybuilding was and what it is today. We can just be thankful that we were around to see all of what he's done. My idol personally.

----------


## bigtomo1

> The epitomy of what bodybuilding was and what it is today. We can just be thankful that we were around to see all of what he's done. My idol personally.


spot on,totally agree..

----------


## Diamonite

I met Arnold at a prop shop near I live when he was filming The 6th Day. It was kind of lucky. A while ago. He is a massive man. Funny as hell too. As he gets in his Ferrari, he backs out of the prop shop parking lot as we are all watching him. *SNAP* You hear him break his driver side mirror off on the warrior with a sword statue out front. Everyone gasps. He rolls down the tinted window and looks at the mirror....looks at us.....does a HUGE Arnie laugh like "Hahahahah" and waves and drives off.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

:LOL:  must have been funny to see

----------


## Amorphic

> I met Arnold at a prop shop near I live when he was filming The 6th Day. It was kind of lucky. A while ago. He is a massive man. Funny as hell too. As he gets in his Ferrari, he backs out of the prop shop parking lot as we are all watching him. *SNAP* You hear him break his driver side mirror off on the warrior with a sword statue out front. Everyone gasps. He rolls down the tinted window and looks at the mirror....looks at us.....does a HUGE Arnie laugh like "Hahahahah" and waves and drives off.


 i wish my wallet was that thick

----------


## Roidal

Can someone email the guy and ask when was the pic taken.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> Can someone email the guy and ask when was the pic taken.


it says 2007.. u want the actual date?

----------


## Roidal

> it says 2007.. u want the actual date?


Just found out this pic was taken in 2002, probably during recovery from the heart surgery. 

Link to story: 

http://www.diet-blog.com/archives/20...pirational.php

----------


## TexSavant

One day we will be able to repair the genetic damage caused by free radicals and the end replication problem. Cell death will no longer outpace cell generation and cells wil no longer begin producing the wrong proteins or hormones, and children will look at pictures like this and say "Wooooww. That used to happen to people..? Scary!

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> Just found out this pic was taken in 2002, probably during recovery from the heart surgery. 
> 
> Link to story: 
> 
> http://www.diet-blog.com/archives/20...pirational.php


dude ur kidding right?

the one on the left was claimed to have been taken in 2005... so in less than 2 years he was able to go from the most unhealthy looking person alive to what he is in the 2007 pics?

the one on the right was claimed to have been taken in 2002... arnolds surgery was in 1997. i beg u to go pick up the july 1997 and january 2000 issues of "muscle and fitness" both have pictures of him from 97 and 00 still in near perfect shape....so for some reason he had surgery in 97, kept his health up til 2000, let it go to COMPLETE sh^t in 2002 til 2005 and then came back bigger than most of the guys on this board in 2007??


i dont think so. quit believing the stuff u see on blog websites.

----------


## swol_je

Its not real

----------


## jon eastwood

Gotta B Fake That

----------


## TREN/PROP/WINNY

> wow thats all i really haft to say ....when i saw this pic just wow. i mean don't get me wrong i love Arnold where the hell have i been ? life goes buy to F***** fast!! iv never seen this pic thats why i put it on here. (((click on pic to make it bigger))



LOL...

----------


## valcon

fake

----------


## UberSteroids

Hahah! Love that t-shirt on him!

He is a STUD... I hope to look like him when I'll be his age!

 :Bowdown:

----------


## will_work

this post is still going wow lol and yes arnold still looks good....guess that pic is a fake

----------


## 39+1

> wow thats all i really haft to say ....when i saw this pic just wow. i mean don't get me wrong i love Arnold where the hell have i been ? life goes buy to F***** fast!! iv never seen this pic thats why i put it on here. (((click on pic to make it bigger))


its old and it sorry to keep seeing it up

----------


## lazy eye

I work with Photo Shop for a living. if you look hard enough the head is a little to big for the body and the shadow around the neck and head is off 

That is a fake pic.

----------


## Roidal

> I work with Photo Shop for a living. if you look hard enough the head is a little to big for the body and the shadow around the neck and head is off 
> 
> That is a fake pic.


How then do you explain that the watch he's wearing in the first pic (will work pic) with black band, sliver frame, and black dial is the same as the one he's wearing in the keep it natural pic.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> How then do you explain that the watch he's wearing in the first pic (will work pic) with black band, sliver frame, and black dial is the same as the one he's wearing in the keep it natural pic.


they arent the same sweetheart. the one in the willwork pic is black band/silver around the clock/BLACK BACKGROUND ON THE CLOCK. the one in the keep it natty pic is black band/silver around the clock/ SILVER BACKGROUND ON THE CLOCK.

i wish i could say whatever i want to u but im not going to since its obvious that my time on this board is spent more constructively than urs and i dont want to get banned.

im going to copy and paste a post that apparently u didnt read because u still making oblivious rebuttals to what everybody else is saying::::





dude ur kidding right?

the one on the left was claimed to have been taken in 2005... so in less than 2 years he was able to go from the most unhealthy looking person alive to what he is in the 2007 pics?

the one on the right was claimed to have been taken in 2002... arnolds surgery was in 1997. i beg u to go pick up the july 1997 and january 2000 issues of "muscle and fitness" both have pictures of him from 97 and 00 still in near perfect shape....so for some reason he had surgery in 97, kept his health up til 2000, let it go to COMPLETE sh^t in 2002 til 2005 and then came back bigger than most of the guys on this board in 2007??


i dont think so. quit believing the stuff u see on blog websites.



*

have some respect for yourself and give up*

----------


## Roidal

^^^ Are you mad? 

cause it still looks black to me.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

ok well if ur color blind u may want to look at the shape of the clock part of the watch. if u look closely u can tell that in the willwork picture the clock part is more of a squared off shape. the one in the keep it natty pic is definitely way more round shaped. that should end the "watch" argument.

not mad just seems like ur in support of people who want to put others down who set out extreme goals for themselves and accomplish things that most people will never come close to. the people who made those pictures intend for people with weak and easily influenced minds like urs to make this happen.

i hate to be a d^ck man because im usually not this way but when it comes to defending somebody who pioneered the look and lifestyle that most people on this board are striving for, i take it somewhat personally.

----------


## Roidal

> ok well if ur color blind u may want to look at the shape of the clock part of the watch. if u look closely u can tell that in the willwork picture the clock part is more of a squared off shape. the one in the keep it natty pic is definitely way more round shaped. that should end the "watch" argument.
> 
> not mad just seems like ur in support of people who want to put others down who set out extreme goals for themselves and accomplish things that most people will never come close to. the people who made those pictures intend for people with weak and easily influenced minds like urs to make this happen.
> 
> i hate to be a d^ck man because im usually not this way but when it comes to defending somebody who pioneered the look and lifestyle that most people on this board are striving for, i take it somewhat personally.


OK, I wasn't trying to put anyone down, I love and respect Mr Swarzenger as much as you, I was only trying to find the truth and nothing more.

And since things are much clearer now, here are few photo shoots 
of a legendary bb, enjoy.

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

2nd pic is photoshopped

----------


## will_work

> lol...


....

----------


## DrBell

> Shallow Smallow!!! That is BAD ASS!!! If I were THE FREAKING TERMINATOR... best believe Id have a cool ass statue of myself somewhere in my pad!


LOL me too. It would be gold not bronze.

----------


## bigdog123

hope its fake

----------


## bigger_is_BETTER

Arnold Schwarzenegger the greatest bodybuilder of all time highest paid actor and now governor of California.

This man has so much determination and self respect that he wouldn’t let him self slip like that.

The pictures are fake and it pi**is me off that someone who has achieved so much would be mugged off like that.

Schwarzenegger the genetic freak and always will be (idol)

----------


## Microbrew

Fake

----------


## Pumpnflex

Old age sucks and we will all get there or die before we do. Many bodybuilders of recent years have passed away too young. as my doctor said theres always a price.

----------


## Gears

I`d say he looks pretty good for his age.

----------


## CheddaNips

> arnold is king end of story..
> 
> those pics in 2007 prove it,i only hope i look half as good when i reach that age,look at his arms!! sick!!!
> 
> gotta laugh at the keep it natural t-shirt though


i was gon say that "keep it natural" isn't his best motto. And he knows it. he dosent care. he is the king and he proably still pops d-bols like skittles. He is a genetic freak and In every way shape and form the best body builder of all time.

----------


## FlaNj

hes wearing the same watch in the pics

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> hes wearing the same watch in the pics


background of the clock is silver in one, black in the other.

shape of clock is rectangular in one, round in the other.




go see an eye doctor

----------


## JuicedUpCanuk

It doesnt matter to me in my eyes he will allways be king , everyone praise the lord of iron . :2worship:  all of us have looked like shit @ one time or another

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> It doesnt matter to me in my eyes he will allways be king , everyone praise the lord of iron . *all of us have looked like shit @ one time or another*


cept arnold

----------


## FlaNj

> cept arnold


yup.

----------


## gab24m3

Arnold is the founding forefather of this sport and second only to God. He is the man and will always be the man...if he lives to be 90 of course he won't look like he did in his prime but i will tell you that he'll be best looking 90 year old ever!

----------


## reconforce4

he did wat he was born to do, now he has bigger things to do

----------


## raw12

it sucks that its real

----------


## Garnelek

FAKE.What people like more than a hero is a fallen hero.
Arny is a living legend.-

----------


## Elie JAMES

He Looks so old

----------

